# Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea models



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Went and took a look at the Moebius web site last night and the VTTBOTS kit are no longer listed. What happened???


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's probably at the end of it's production run, so it's been removed from their site. You can still get the 8-window big seaview from lots of retailers, both online, and (I suppose) local hobby shops. I'm sure it and the other kits will eventually return when Moebius feels there is sufficient interest for them to make another production run of them.

It's the same with the Invisible Man and Elvira kits. They had a production run, were removed from the site, and are now having a second run.

LArry


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've already got the 8 window Seaview as well as the 4 window versions and both Flying subs. Was just wondering is all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not uncommon. Every single kit company does this. They dont run the same kit year after year forever. Especially with licensed stuff. It comes and goes.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just means they're not *currently* in production - same with the 18" Enterprise from Round 2.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Seeing as how Moebius has their hands on the old Aurora kits maybe they can repop the old Flying Sub model some day.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> Seeing as how Moebius has their hands on the old Aurora kits maybe they can repop the old Flying Sub model some day.


I would not mind a repop of that old kit - I would just hope they would ditch the original interior and make a reduced scale version of the accurate one they developed for the 1/32 kit.
I know the Aurora hull is not perfect, but the inside had no resemblance to the filming set- IIRC it was based on some early draft of the set before construction.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We do not have any of the old Aurora kit tooling for any of the original Aurora kits.
I Don't know where anyone got that information. All of our Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea tooling is our own - none has any connection whatever to old Aurora tooling.
As far as I know - original Flying Sub Tool is still in Revell's tooling bank, Not sure about existence of original Aurora Seaview, if it still exists then, odds are that Revell has it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> We do not have any of the old Aurora kit tooling for any of the original Aurora kits.
> I Don't know where anyone got that information. All of our Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea tooling is our own - none has any connection whatever to old Aurora tooling.
> As far as I know - original Flying Sub Tool is still in Revell's tooling bank, Not sure about existence of original Aurora Seaview, if it still exists then, odds are that Revell has it.


I thought you did considering the 2001 kits were also put out by Aurora, my mistake.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Both 2001 kits were completely new tooling.

Monogram was the last company that I know of to have released the old Aurora Flying Sub kit.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

What I'd like to see is the Moebius Flying Sub reduced to about Aurora size, maybe a bit larger.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Actually if I'm not mistaken the old Aurora FS is a scale of 1/64 while the Moebius FS model is 1/32.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I thought you did considering the 2001 kits were also put out by Aurora, my mistake.


Their kit is a knock off of the Aurora kit made from a new mold not the original mold. Same with Monster Scenes, Dr. Jekyll, Super Boy and Wonder Woman and the Confederate Raider.

Moebius did have Revell run the original Forgotten Prisoner mold, so yes they do have some access to the molds if they want to go that route.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> We do not have any of the old Aurora kit tooling for any of the original Aurora kits.
> I Don't know where anyone got that information. .


Well Moebius did reissue the Aurora Forgotten Prisoner from the original Aurora molds. I assume Revell ran the mold for them.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Their kit is a knock off of the Aurora kit made from a new mold not the original mold.


Yes I kind of figured that as indicated by my post you quoted.


----------

